# Tiniest mod ever?



## MorganSa (16/12/14)

This is the tiniest mod I have ever seen and had...
Take a look at these pics...


----------



## Ollie (16/12/14)

iStick Mini bro...


----------



## MorganSa (16/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> iStick Mini bro...



Yeah, I know that...I got the mini istick info from EleafWorld http://www.eleafworld.com/product/detail.php/mini-istick.html http://www.heavengifts.com/10W-Eleaf-Mini-iStick-Express-Kit-with-LED-Screen-MOD-Battery.html Just share with your guys to see what are your thoughts about it.


----------



## rogue zombie (16/12/14)

I think the original iStick is small enough. And I don't like that is square'ish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (16/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I think the original iStick is small enough. And I don't like that is square'ish.



Also, i know that the normal iStick has phenominal battery life. This mini version only has a 1050mah battery, I dont see it lasting all day with the way I vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> Also, i know that the normal iStick has phenominal battery life. This mini version only has a 1050mah battery, I dont see it lasting all day with the way I vape.



Oh no that won't last long enough at all


----------



## GadgetFreak (16/12/14)

I like it. It's cute and tiny. I would buy two of these and have a different flavour in each. Will only use it in public or work for stealth vapes.


----------



## free3dom (16/12/14)

Couldn't use this...it would look ridiculous with my RTAs

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ollie (16/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Couldn't use this...it would look ridiculous with my RTAs



Its only 10w, so your quite correct @free3dom, you couldnt use this with your RTA's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (16/12/14)

Im waiting for this little guy...




And it looks like it will fit my Atlantis tank perfectly

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (16/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> Im waiting for this little guy...
> 
> View attachment 17617
> 
> ...



That one has me all worked up too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

Problem with that iStick mini is that I think it will be too small to hold and use comfortably.
Lovely to carry, but I think awkward to use.
Also, any atty would be bigger than it I think....

Perhaps this is for Mini Land

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## free3dom (16/12/14)

Silver said:


> Problem with that iStick mini is that I think it will be too small to hold and use comfortably.
> Lovely to carry, but I think awkward to use.
> Also, any atty would be bigger than it I think....
> 
> Perhaps this is for Mini Land



I absolutely agree. I think the iStick is about as small as you can "comfortably" go. Which is why I'm really happy with all of the other mini mods coming out - they more or less stick to the same size, with varying form factors and improved specs. The iStick was a landmark device that seems to have inspired a whole new sub-class of mods. As for an "improved" iStick - I'd keep the shape and size exactly the same, and just alter the internals - bigger battery (maybe) and improved chip (definitely sub-ohm capable).

This mini might make a cute paperweight, for the serious vaper

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MorganSa (17/12/14)

free3dom said:


> I absolutely agree. I think the iStick is about as small as you can "comfortably" go. Which is why I'm really happy with all of the other mini mods coming out - they more or less stick to the same size, with varying form factors and improved specs. The iStick was a landmark device that seems to have inspired a whole new sub-class of mods. As for an "improved" iStick - I'd keep the shape and size exactly the same, and just alter the internals - bigger battery (maybe) and improved chip (definitely sub-ohm capable).
> 
> This mini might make a cute paperweight, for the serious vaper



May be it is a good stuff for a starter.


----------



## ESH (28/12/14)

I got one for my wife for Christmas, the istick that is, and she loves it, most of all the form factor suits her.
I prefer mods that can sub ohm but as has been said "different strokes for different folks".

Reactions: Like 1


----------

